# Changes in the household...



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

A cat showed up in our back yard and stuck around, sleeping on our outdoor table/chairs for an entire week before we gave in and started loving on her and feeding her. She's a sweetheart! Has never clawed or bit any of us, or even hissed. We've called her Gladys and she's now started answering to it 
Shortly after Christmas and my birthday (January 6) I had to make the hard decision to put down my dog. I had gotten him as gift when I was five, so this decision was terribly hard of course. (He was blind - apologies for the gross eye in the picture)








And, we adopted Sugar, a three year old brown lab from craiglist. She is actually a two-timer craiglist dog and has quite an interesting history.
Her first owner was a younger man who was moving into an apartment with his girlfriend. The girlfriend's cat had a litter of kittens shortly after they moved in. Sugar, at the time still a puppy, was always kind to the kittens and showed no aggression. One day, after witnessing the mother cat pick up one of the kittens from the scruff of their neck, Sugar tried to do the same - though she was gentle at first, the girlfriend's worried reaction made her excited and she ended up killing the kitten - the girlfriend basically put the guy in a its-me-or-the-dog situation, so onto craiglist she went.
The family that adopted her next owned her for two years before the woman had to go through several back surgeries. Her husband worked often and their young son has autism and she was having trouble finding the time and strength to walk Sugar enough - she was quite the chunk when she moved in! But she's been with us for a little over two months now, and she is doing so great! She has lost a lot of her the weight she needs too, we've got about 7 more pounds to go. 








Lastly, Alaska! She is doing well! Love my girl as much as ever - she's got about a month until her second birthday  









I'll try to keep everyone updated more often. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------

